

QuitLevel - track your happiness at work - mmettler
http://quitlevel.com

======
nimbix
We used to have quit-o-meters drawn on the whiteboard in our office. Every
time someone came from a meeting with the management he would reposition the
indicator. Mine was the first one to go into the "I quit" zone and so did
another coworker's a couple of days after.

------
floodfx
would love to see a leaderboard of companies with the happiest employees and
with the unhappiest ones.

